# POLL : how many of you have radar detectors if not why ?



## chalkem77 (Dec 22, 2001)

*passport 8500 here*

just got the 8500 a few months ago. however, i'm really not sure how many times it may have saved me or how effective it really is because everytime i hear an unusual beep from it, i slow down. i usually then look around, but i almost never see a cop, so they may be well hidden or on the other side of the freeway.

in fact, now that i think about it, there have been numerous times on the freeway when i am not really speeding and i drive by a cop parked on the side while my radar detector remains silent... could be because the cops don't have their radar on or have instant-on radar. either way, it's scary because my detector doesn't make a peep.

however, i do feel a little safer with a detector and if it saves me just once, it's worth it. you just have to realize that it isn't foolproof and a license to speed.

btw, does anyone here know what kinds of radar are most used in the bay area (approx percentage breakdown of k/ka/x/laser if possible)? thanks.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

No detector for me, and I've never been stopped for speeding. I stay right about the speed limit wherever possible, and where not possible (on the freeway) I make sure there are plenty of people still passing me. It might sound boring, but I get my thrills on the mountain roads where the max speed is 55 but the turns limit [other] drivers to far less than that.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

I had one in high school; it was a Uniden RD9XL, IIRC. At the time, it was rated one of the better mid-range detectors, not in the same league as the Passport but very good for the price (this was well before the Valentine One). 

I found that the detector offered very little in the way of real protection. Even then, many police were using instant-on radar, and in most highway situations, the detector was not as good an indicator of police presence as the brake lights of the cars ahead. In daily driving, you learn to anticipate speed trap locations, so you don't really need the detector to tell you to be careful in those areas. Finally, there are so many spurious sources of radar that using the detector in an unfamiliar area is a crapshoot. 

FWIW, shortly after getting the detector, I got pulled over 7 different times in two weeks (and it wasn't because I was going faster; my driving did not change significantly). My suspicion is that whether you are tagged or not depends a lot more on luck than it does on radar countermeasures. 

Haven't owned one since.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*Ordered a V1*

I ordered a V1 this week.

I got a ticket for going 92 in a 50 zone on the highway (I91 north, in Hartford). It was 2am, and I was stupid. Unfortunately I was cruising at just over 100 and couldnt slow down fast enough once I saw the trooper. The ticket cost me way more than the V1, not to mention the insurance increase I am paying for now.

Speeding isn't something I should do, but I can't help it.. and I suspect when I get my new car, I'll be even worse.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I have never gotten a radar ticket with a detector in the car. 

I have received two radar speeding tickets when I didn't have my detector in the car.

Today, I have an 8500 in my 330i, and in my wife's Volvo V70. I am taking NO chances!

They work amazingly well.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: i wanna get the v1 but the whole issue is it is completely useless against*



andy 323i said:


> *Instant on like any other detector out there what i found interesting was this produst.. anyone has one of those ?
> 
> http://radarjammers.com/jammers.htm
> 
> The jammers here *


This may be years late, but... Rocky Mountain Radar equipment is utterly worthless. Always has been, always will be; stay clear. :tsk:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't, I don't like the way they look in the car :dunno:


----------



## mullhaupt (Oct 31, 2002)

*Passport 8500*

I have the passport 8500 and I think its great, got a ticket from a state patrol a week after I got the car and decided to get one since its hard to keep under the limit. It works great on the photo radar trucks it save me probably 10 times even got saved once from a cop useing laser, I was shocked, another time it didnt pick up the lazer untill it hit me, I think the more open space the better it works on lazer. For the guy that says it always goes off, all the time, you can turn off the band that the cops dont use in your area, it took about a month and I finally new they were not useing X band, just K, KA and Lazer. Also I have it programmed so when its on I can read the volts the alternater is putting out. I acts as a volt meter, I think thats pretty cool since BMW doest have a volt meter.


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

I do not have one. I rely mostly on my eyes and just knowing where speed traps exist. But I've been thinking about getting one. 

How effective are radar detectors on the highway? I figure CHP can't really use anything on the freeway other than their own speedometer. On the streets, I know it can be effective. I just saw a cop hiding out in a driveway today. Fortunately I got stuck behind a bus so I wasn't speeding.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I have a Passport 8500 and am very happy with it. I shut off X mode and really like the auto mute mode. I believe that its the equal of the V1 and can be had for $250 if you shop around. Makes no sense IMO to not have one unless you always obey the speed limit and we know that no one does. Small side benefit, the shell of the 8500 matches the shadow chrome intererior of my M3 almost perfectly:thumbup:


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

V1 :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I have a Bel 980 and it has definitely saved me and paid for itself. I also disabled the X band on it since none of the cops in my area use it.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

No. I don't have one.

They are a distraction, going off all the time on false alarms.

They give a false sense of security, you can still get nailed with instant-on or a cruiser that is pacing you.

They make some people speed more than if they didn't have it.

Personally, I don't want or need one because I try to never put myself in a position where I can get a ticket. I'll always cruise on the highway and make sure there are others passing me. I always stay in the right lane unless I'm passing. (and yes... I DO speed... generally cruise around 73-78 or so.) And in about 15 years, I've only gotten 2 tickets. One when I was 17, and another $80 ticket because the cop must have been short on his quota or something.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

I've got a K-40 installed unit in my 325Ci, and a Bel 985 in my F-150.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

I got rid of my Escort in exchange for a V1. Worth it's weight in gold on cross country trips.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I have a Passport 8500, hardwired and positioned to the right of the mirror so it's practically invisible from the outside and not disturbing from the inside.
Auto mute and possibility of turning X band off makes it completely user friendly, no annoying false alarms here. 

On the issue of false security - you must be a fool to think you're untouchable, if you use some common sense it is very useful device. 
After 2 weeks of ownership I've learned what signals may be a possible threat. Instant on is the most deadly weapon here and you just have to be careful and restrain yourself from speeding when driving alone on empty hwy in unknown territory.


----------



## MD2b (Dec 20, 2002)

i have a v1, plus a 8500, k40 and bel 855. v1 is the pick of the litter but they have all dutifully helped me battle the opp and city police. :angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

V1


----------



## The RedShift (Dec 31, 2002)

Escort Passport 8500. You don't have to drive like a maniac to benefit from an RD. I drive through 2 different towns on the way to work that are totally anal about photo radar tickets. One of the people I work with got a ticket for 3 MPH over the speed limit. I use my 8500 to spot that photo crap and slow down to exactly the speed limit. It has saved me numerous times. Well worth it. BTW I mounted mine to the left of the mirror, hardwired. I think it looks good on the inside of my 330Ci. As a matter of fact I had the dealer install the hardwiring before I took delivery. I am very uncomfortable driving without a radar detector in the car.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Switched from a Passport 7500 to a V1 when I got my Coupe last fall. I've found that the V1 warns much better than the Passport ever did. :thumbup:


----------

